# Advice On Clock Please



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

I have recently acquired a Jerome and co perpetual ball clock ,looks to be in good order and works I think.

Its bit of a strange setup so I was wondering if anyone has any knowledge of these as im looking to move it on soon.

thanks


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Is this any help.

http://watchismo.blogspot.com/2008/09/ignatz-flying-pendulum-clocks-of-1883.html


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Brilliant thanks .


----------

